# perforated uterus during hysteroscopy



## psmedbill (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi guys!  I wonder if anyone can help me with this...our physician did a hysteroscopy and uterus was perforated....he then had to do a dx lap....he repaired the uterus at the fundus...what cpt and dx codes would I use...he initially did the hysteroscopy because of post menopausal bleeding.  I'm thinking I know the answer to this but want to get a "second opinion"


----------

